# Filmstrip Thumbnail and library images doesnt load...no preivew



## Rajeswaran (Oct 28, 2017)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):


----------



## phcorrigan (Oct 28, 2017)

Click on the down-arrow bottom center of the screen.


----------



## Rajeswaran (Oct 29, 2017)

bro i know it bring down the filmstrip but as u can its already there u can see the vertical scroll bar ......only thing no images appear


----------



## phcorrigan (Oct 29, 2017)

Rajeswaran said:


> bro i know it bring down the filmstrip but as u can its already there u can see the vertical scroll bar ......only thing no images appear


Sorry, I missed that. Strange.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 29, 2017)

Have you tried disabling the "Use Graphics Processor" option (Preferences>Performance tab) to see if that makes a difference?


----------

